# Throttlestop Undervolting Questions



## ihueco (Aug 16, 2019)

Laptop
CPU: i7 7700HQ 2.8GHz
GPU: GTX1060 6GB
RAM: 16GB

Hey I have multiple questions on throttlestop. First one is I have been getting some limit reasons, mostly when I turn on my laptop/open it from sleep. I get PL1 and BD PROCHOT under CORE and EDP OTHER under RING. Since I am not getting them while actually using the laptop I guess it is not that worrying, but I still want to know if there is an explanation and if I should try to get it to not appear.






Second one is regarding to speedsfhit. I have it set to it's default 128 since I don't know how to properly configure it and test it to get the better results. I just know it is better to have it enabled. However, I do see that under the TPL window there is another Speedshift already checked and a Min and Max boxes. The Min 1 and Max 38 are the deafult as well. Should I increase the range to max or even to include 128?





Last, I am also using Throttlestop to undervolt. Is it safe to undervolt every option(including iGPU Unslice and System Agent)? Also which of them should I be undervolting together with the same values? I have read some guides on this, but they are only undervolting CPU Core, Cache and iGPU. However, on this guide I have seen some people also undervolting Unslice and System Agent.


----------



## Taraquin (Aug 16, 2019)

Speedshift at 128 Works fine on my laptop atleast  It shifts clockspeed faster it seems compared to speedstep, no performancedifference for my 6700HQ.

Undervolting iGPU and systemagent yileds very little gains, but can affect stability a lot. Focus on CPU core and CPU cache, cache can often be undervolted more than core. On my laptop I got 10W (20%) lower powerconsumption, 15-20C lower temps during loads. I have undervolted core With -164 and cache -192 and it has been 100% stable for 2 years now. On my desktop With i5 8400 I was able to lover core With -145 and cache With -175. It lowered powerconsumption from 80 to 58W during Cinebench and temps by 14C.


----------



## ihueco (Aug 16, 2019)

Taraquin said:


> Speedshift at 128 Works fine on my laptop atleast  It shifts clockspeed faster it seems compared to speedstep, no performancedifference for my 6700HQ.
> 
> Undervolting iGPU and systemagent yileds very little gains, but can affect stability a lot. Focus on CPU core and CPU cache, cache can often be undervolted more than core. On my laptop I got 10W (20%) lower powerconsumption, 15-20C lower temps during loads. I have undervolted core With -164 and cache -192 and it has been 100% stable for 2 years now. On my desktop With i5 8400 I was able to lover core With -145 and cache With -175. It lowered powerconsumption from 80 to 58W during Cinebench and temps by 14C.



Thanks! I know speedshift is different that speedptep, but I am trying to figure around what settings I can change to get better results. Creator of Throttlestop told me that 128 was limiting laptop and that I should set it to 80 for a more balanced performance or lower. I dont know the actual difference since I also did changes to some turbo boost limits. I will definitely try to push cache and core but I am undervolting my GPU rn, and I want to take my time on each value, so it will be quite long. So you did no undervolt on the iGPU, unslice and System Agent?


----------



## Taraquin (Aug 16, 2019)

I would tune cache and core, msybe UV iGPU - 50mv and leave system agent etc alone. Undervolting them does very little to powerconsumption, but can cause a lot of instability.


----------



## ihueco (Aug 16, 2019)

I see. One last question. iGPU stands for intel gpu right? I guess those are the integrated Intel Graphic Cards, but I do not have a integrated graphic card. It does not appear on device manager/dxdiag. I only have the Nvidia dedicated card. So does undervolting iGPU do anything in that case?


----------



## Taraquin (Aug 16, 2019)

ihueco said:


> I see. One last question. iGPU stands for intel gpu right? I guess those are the integrated Intel Graphic Cards, but I do not have a integrated graphic card. It does not appear on device manager/dxdiag. I only have the Nvidia dedicated card. So does undervolting iGPU do anything in that case?


If the iGPU is not active, then undervolting does nothing so just leave alone


----------

